# EOS R Firmware Update Wish List



## mistaspeedy (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm sure we all have a (realistic) 'wish list' of features that could be added to the EOS R via firmware.... what are your wishes?

1) 4K DCI video (to reduce that crop factor a tiny bit) - to be on par with what the 5D Mark IV has.

2) Both photo and video overexposure warnings (blinking zebra) - similar to what CHDK does for point and shoots, and magic lantern does for DSLRs.

3) Allow shooting with the full frame sensor when attaching EF-S lenses (via a custom function).
Currently if you want to try and explore how much image coverage apsc glass has, you must use at least one non-Canon element (either Camera or lens).
Canon apsc lenses work fine adapted to other non-Canon cameras, but you cant get full frame results because the EOS R forces a crop.
Similarly, if you take a non-Canon lens and put it on the EOS R, you can shoot with the full frame area of the sensor.
To summarize: You are being penalized for buying all Canon, as the only combination that forces a crop is the Canon camera + Canon lens. (default can remain as is, but let advanced users enable it in a custom function).
Just one example is the below lens which I have (Canon EF-S 10-18mm), and another I'd like to have when ultimate flexibility is concerned (Tamron 18-400mm)





Re: Sample image with A7 or A7R with 10-18mm lens: Sony Alpha Full Frame E-mount Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


Expert news, reviews and videos of the latest digital cameras, lenses, accessories, and phones. Get answers to your questions in our photography forums.




www.dpreview.com









5Dsr with Tamron 18-400: Canon EOS-1D / 5D / 6D Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


Expert news, reviews and videos of the latest digital cameras, lenses, accessories, and phones. Get answers to your questions in our photography forums.




www.dpreview.com





4) Allow setting a photo or video crop in 0.1 increments (from 1.0 to roughly 3.0). - A 1.3x video crop would be ideal for that Tamron lens.

5) I will remember a few more after I hit that 'post thread' button.


----------



## Nelu (Jan 2, 2020)

mistaspeedy said:


> I'm sure we all have a (realistic) 'wish list' of features that could be added to the EOS R via firmware.... what are your wishes?
> 
> 1) 4K DCI video (to reduce that crop factor a tiny bit) - to be on par with what the 5D Mark IV has.
> 
> ...


I see that almost all of your wishes are about video.
I don't care about video much but I still have some suggestions for Canon:

Implement something that's already available for the 5D Mark IV: to be able to play the photos in succession, when still zoomed in at 10x times magnification. This is very useful when you're using the LCD to remove the photos that are not focused properly. My bad, this is already possible, using the dial around the "Mode" button; thanks Kit Lens Jockey for the tip!
Decrease the EVF resolution when shooting high-speed action, to decrease blackout.
The smallest focus point is not small enough for some applications, for example birds eyes in the bush or between the branches.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 2, 2020)

A year ago, it might have been realistic, but the camera has been out since September 2018, well over a year. Adding major features is very unlikely to happen at this point. Canon is working on new models and is not going to spend money on a old one.


----------



## HikeBike (Jan 2, 2020)

Version 1.4 gave me pretty much everything I wanted.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 2, 2020)

Nelu said:


> [..]
> 
> Implement something that's already available for the 5D Mark IV: to be able to play the photos in succession, when still zoomed in at 10x times magnification. This is very useful when you're using the LCD to remove the photos that are not focused properly.
> [..]



Both the RP and M6II can do that, I changed the rear wheel from "jump 10" to "1" in settings and I can scroll through pictures while zoomed in.


----------



## Nelu (Jan 2, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Both the RP and M6II can do that, I changed the rear wheel from "jump 10" to "1" in settings and I can scroll through pictures while zoomed in.


Cool, I'll give it a try; I didn't know that!
Thanks,
Nelu


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 2, 2020)

Replacing this horrid electronic level with the 5 D IV's...
This could be achieved via firmware, but, as Mt Spokane Photography suggests, it's a bit late.
Otherwise, I bought a stills camera, so I don't care about video features at all.


----------



## Nelu (Jan 2, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Both the RP and M6II can do that, I changed the rear wheel from "jump 10" to "1" in settings and I can scroll through pictures while zoomed in.


OK, I tried that and I don't see any option for the rear wheel to "jump" anything. I scrolled through all the options in "Customize Buttons" and it's just not there.
I have mine set to "Direct AF Point Selection" anyways, since I find it very useful and similar to how the 5D Mark IV scroll wheel works...Maybe the RP has that but not the R?
Interesting...
Thanks,
Nelu


----------



## Frodo (Jan 2, 2020)

Nelu said:


> OK, I tried that and I don't see any option for the rear wheel to "jump" anything. I scrolled through all the options in "Customize Buttons" and it's just not there.
> I have mine set to "Direct AF Point Selection" anyways, since I find it very useful and similar to how the 5D Mark IV scroll wheel works...Maybe the RP has that but not the R?
> Interesting...
> Thanks,
> Nelu


I also couldn't see how to change the rear wheel (not d-pad) to jump 1 instead of 10. Would be useful.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 3, 2020)

As far as the 4k crop goes, I use a Tamron 11-16mm F2.8.
No problem with the crop.
The newer version of this lens is nice and quiet in focussing unlike the original version which was very noisy.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 3, 2020)

Frodo said:


> I also couldn't see how to change the rear wheel (not d-pad) to jump 1 instead of 10. Would be useful.



On the RP that settings is in the playback menu, tab 3. Not in the customize button menu where I keep looking for it


----------



## Nelu (Jan 3, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> On the RP that settings is in the playback menu, tab 3. Not in the customize button menu where I keep looking for it


Maybe, but not on the EOS R. On the blue, playback tab 3, the last item on the page is "Magnificatn" (is actually misspelled this way), and it's not what I was talking about.
What I added to the wish list is the capability to zoom in to 10 times and STAY zoomed in when you use the left or right arrows on the four-way controller to switch between photos.
Currently, if you do just that it will simply scroll through the selected photo, from one side to the other; not really useful.

Anyhow, I don't think Canon will release any kind of relevant updates for the EOS-R. Maybe I'm just a little bitter after learning about the "meh" specs of the new 1DX Mark III.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 3, 2020)

If I remember right, if you zoom into the photo and then roll the rear wheel on the EOS R back and forth (the one that goes around the mode button) it moves one photo forward or back while staying zoomed in.


----------



## Nelu (Jan 3, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> If I remember right, if you zoom into the photo and then roll the rear wheel on the EOS R back and forth (the one that goes around the mode button) it moves one photo forward or back while staying zoomed in.


Darn it, you do remember well! That's it, that's how to do it! Man, that's very different from the 5D Mark IV...
Thanks a bunch!
Nelu


----------



## Optics Patent (Jan 4, 2020)

It’s been discussed elsewhere but I’d like to have macro lockout closer than 12 inches for the RF 35 1.8 STM. Speed up the focus for normal shooting.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 4, 2020)

Nelu said:


> Darn it, you do remember well! That's it, that's how to do it! Man, that's very different from the 5D Mark IV...
> Thanks a bunch!
> Nelu


If you just think of that wheel around the mode dial being equivalent to the wheel on the back of the 5D MarkIV, the EOS R control scheme makes more sense.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks for the tips guys. Browsing images at 100% zoom is really useful for checking focus.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 5, 2020)

mistaspeedy said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. Browsing images at 100% zoom is really useful for checking focus.



It really is! What I would very much like to have is something slightly different: keep the focus point in view while browsing through the pictures in 10x mode. For bursts the focus point is usually close enough, but using eye AF on an active 3 year old makes it move all over the place


----------



## Nelu (Jan 5, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> It really is! What I would very much like to have is something slightly different: keep the focus point in view while browsing through the pictures in 10x mode. For bursts the focus point is usually close enough, but using eye AF on an active 3 year old makes it move all over the place


I just checked and it does it already. At actual size view you'll see the selected AF point area, even if the actual AF point itself is not displayed.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 6, 2020)

Nelu said:


> I just checked and it does it already. At actual size view you'll see the selected AF point area, even if the actual AF point itself is not displayed.



For the first picture, yes, but if you use the back wheel to move to the next picture it doesn't move the zoomed area to the AF point.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 6, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> For the first picture, yes, but if you use the back wheel to move to the next picture it doesn't move the zoomed area to the AF point.


Did the 5D4 even do what you're saying? If I remember right, if you zoom in and then flip from photo to photo and the AF point was in a different spot, I don't think it automatically moved your viewing area to the new AF point location. This would be nice for sure, but I'm not too bent out of shape that it doesn't do this.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 6, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Did the 5D4 even do what you're saying? If I remember right, if you zoom in and then flip from photo to photo and the AF point was in a different spot, I don't think it automatically moved your viewing area to the new AF point location. This would be nice for sure, but I'm not too bent out of shape that it doesn't do this.



I don't know of any Canon camera that does that, which I why I keep hoping for it to appear


----------

